# Syrup?



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Just wondering before I take the plunge with a VM TiVo, how is it speed wise? I'm thinking of menu navigation etc.

My existing VM box is like syrup to navigate though whereas my TiVo is fairly speedy (no cache-card mind).

What to people think?


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

In my (3-day) experience, it is surprisingly responsive much of the time, but sometimes slows right down. Hopefully they'll be able to fix this in time.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Karnak said:


> Just wondering before I take the plunge with a VM TiVo, how is it speed wise? I'm thinking of menu navigation etc.
> 
> My existing VM box is like syrup to navigate though whereas my TiVo is fairly speedy (no cache-card mind).
> 
> What to people think?


Its much more like TiVo than a V-box. There's a few times when switching from one "mode" to another (e.g. from TV to "My Shows") where it takes a second or two ... but for scrolling up/down lists then it seems to be pretty responsive (and certainly several orders of magnitude better than the V-box which takes ~5-10secs for each cursor movement!)

No complaints from me ... can't say it feels any different from the S1 TiVo. To be honest its so much like the old TiVo that within a week I'm already not really thinking "its a new TiVo" any more!


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys. Massively helpful.

Sad as it is, for my large investment with Virgin, all I really want is something that 'feels' about the same as my S1 TiVo.


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2002)

Karnak said:


> Thanks guys. Massively helpful.
> 
> Sad as it is, for my large investment with Virgin, all I really want is something that 'feels' about the same as my S1 TiVo.


As long as you also love the colour red ;-)


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I suspect that will take some getting used to!


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

My other half doesn't like the red ("it's angry - blue was calming!").

But so far, the thing has been pretty damned quick for us. Slight delay in some channel changes but that's it.


----------

